# Converting 1 piece rod to 2 pieces?



## mitchman (May 30, 2003)

Hi all,
I have a 1 piece 7' bass pro captains choice rod and was wondering how easily a tackle shop around baltimore (fishing shop, tochactermans) could convert it into a 2 piece? The main reason is because I travel a lot and a 2 piece rod fits on the plane much easier (don't need to check it). The rod is based on an ugly stick blank I believe if that helps. Any idea on the price of such a conversion?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Get another one. I figure if you get that done is about the same price of getting a new rod. All of my light and ultralight rods are no more than $20. JMO


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i agree w/crawfish...it can be done, but you will lose some length and my not like the results...i would look into a new one...jmo


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi. I've been watching this forum for a couple of weeks. Lots of useful information here. I have a bws 1100 7' 2 piece ugly stick which is my favorite rod. The invention of power pro line allows the use of a heavy freshwater/light saltwater reel for the balance you like. I throw 2 ozs and bait all the time with it and love the way this rod hooks and fights fish both from the boat or the beach.


----------



## Flame Thrower (Nov 17, 2004)

You will also shorten the rod quite a bit. Due to adding a joint. I've built several rods and do not think this a option. As stated above I'd purchace a new stick.


----------

